# Theratube Red



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I got a sample of Theratube Red from "LVO" Larry the other day. I find it most suitable for rocks and heavy ammo as the recoil is pretty severe with smaller ammo. Draw is medium-heavy, on par with #64/333 chains. Speed is probably greater than chains and they look like they'll last forever.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

I just broke my set of pseudo-tapered TBRed today at the pouch, but I've been shooting them off and on for months. A straight set will last a very long time. I can't comment on looped Red because I can't draw them far enough. Anything lighter than .44 cal lead is too light for TBRed.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Heck I have all I can do to draw the yellow tubes doubled. The only other thera tube I have shot is the green stuff Henry sent me.

MJ, how much energy is being delivered with them big stones your chucking? Doesn't look like much.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Heck I have all I can do to draw the yellow tubes doubled. The only other thera tube I have shot is the green stuff Henry sent me.
> 
> MJ, how much energy is being delivered with them big stones your chucking? Doesn't look like much.


I didn't hit any of them very solidly but no, it doesn't seem like alot to me either. The rocks I was shooting in the video are really bigger than I would typically shoot, anyway. These seem faster than chains with medium-big rocks but slower with big-bigs. Either way I don't shoot as well with them as I do with chains (yet) so it's hard to get a real good idea.
I also have some Theratube Green from "crapshot" Dan. They seem good for speargun fishing but awfully stout for a slingshot!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Farmer Bob called. He's trying to figure out why his corn crop is getting beat up. lol


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Dayhiker said:


> Heck I have all I can do to draw the yellow tubes doubled. The only other thera tube I have shot is the green stuff Henry sent me.
> 
> MJ, how much energy is being delivered with them big stones your chucking? Doesn't look like much.


Doubled Yellows are about my limit, too. Plenty of power, though. 200+ fps with .50 lead. I get about the same performance with pseudo taper Red at a lighter pull.


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I got a mini poacher from Marcus with double reds, I can get off between 5 and 10 shots before I get the shakes, don't often hit what I'm shooting at but when I do it's a cannon.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> Farmer Bob called. He's trying to figure out why his corn crop is getting beat up. lol


Unfortunately for Bob my rocks zipping through the stalks are the least of his problems. The drought has beat the heII out of the crops this year. I don't think that field will produce any usable corn


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Update:
I shortened these by almost two inches and they're working much better. Active length is now 7.5" (including the loop at the end) for my 34-35" draw. Interestingly I don't feel much of an increase in draw weight. Accuracy and speed are both much improved over the length I was using in the video.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

M_J said:


> Update:
> I shortened these by almost two inches and they're working much better. Active length is now 7.5" (including the loop at the end) for my 34-35" draw. Interestingly I don't feel much of an increase in draw weight. Accuracy and speed are both much improved over the length I was using in the video.


That squares with my experience. I think you're going to like the Yellow more than the Red for can hunting.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Did you get some yellow yet, MJ? I bought some, but I probably won't use it... 
Too bad you can't plant a rock tree. 
I've been looking at that corn in your videos and it sure hasn't grown much if at all lately. I'm with you, no corn there.
Just animal fodder...


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

capnjoe said:


> Did you get some yellow yet, MJ? I bought some, but I probably won't use it...
> Too bad you can't plant a rock tree.
> I've been looking at that corn in your videos and it sure hasn't grown much if at all lately. I'm with you, no corn there.
> Just animal fodder...


Got some on the way, should be here this week.
That corn is pretty stunted. It should be over 6' tall by now and it's not much more than 5'. I passed a field today that was so dry the corn almost looked burnt. Crazy stuff.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Thanks for the video, I have some red on the way. I've only shot the green, it's pretty stout.


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

I tried Thera tube red the other day.
I thought I can replace the double 1745 with single Thera tube red but the Thera tube red is slower.


----------



## mopper (Nov 17, 2012)

I used to shoot looped(quadruple) TT Red on my first slingshot (with a pretty good draw length too - from 18cm to around 85cm) and the pull really was crazy hard, way way harder than double TB Gold. The tubes actually tore one of my leather pouches because the pull was so stiff.

I used to fire 100+ marbles with it at one session (I didn't know any better back then) and it can be done, but I had a near perfect grip made from modelling clay shaped to fit my hand like a glove. No way I could have done that with an ordinary boardcut or natural.


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

I bought a big package of Thera Tube red some time ago. It is indeed very strong and powerful. When I do use it in any one of my slingshots, I cut it in a big lenght. It makes, I guess, pulling effort less strenuous. But now I'm stucked with it because has a lot of problems: I think it's a little bit erratic for target shooting and has a lot of technical handicaps concerning attachments (pouch and forks).
But this nice video revived in me the Thera Tube red spirit again!!








Thanks M_J
Q


----------



## DaveSteve (May 16, 2012)

Henry in Panama said:


> Update:
> I shortened these by almost two inches and they're working much better. Active length is now 7.5" (including the loop at the end) for my 34-35" draw. Interestingly I don't feel much of an increase in draw weight. Accuracy and speed are both much improved over the length I was using in the video.


That squares with my experience. I think you're going to like the Yellow more than the Red for can hunting.
[/quote]
Thanks to both of you.
I did the same thing (I shortened them) and I can confirm it. They shoot better now. Yellow is on the way.


----------

